# Will my hedgie start to sleep in my hand at some point?



## dovahkiin (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought my hedgie on saturday, and I was wondering if hedgehogs generally ever fall asleep with their owner, just feel comfortable enough to do so, and to just sit still. Mine is very active, and every time I take him out of his cage, he always walks about everywhere and never sits still.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

My first boy Brillo would sleep in my shirts while I watched TV. Navi and Link have never done it though. Dosa, my newest is always just so excited to be out of the cage, she doesn't sit still! 

Some hedgies will never get that way, but with persistence and regular bonding, it can happen! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That's partly a comfort-thing, but absolutely a personality-thing. Some hedgehogs are more prone to snuggling, while others are total adventurers. You can try relaxing somewhere enclosed and safe, and see if hedgehog will climb-explore the great Mount Human as the adventurer's version of snuggling.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My boy almost never wants to snuggle at night, but every morning before I go to work I wake him up (if he's already asleep) just before his light comes on, clean his poopy food, and he sleeps on me for ~45 minutes while I write in my journal before I go to work. As long as your hedgie actually sleeps on you, and you don't too much that disturbs them (don't want a sleep deprived hog), it's okay to take them out during their daytime. Just make sure it doesn't stress THEM out - if they don't eat as much, or run as much, or have green poop that seems correlated with day-snuggles, it's not a good idea.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

It REALLY does depend on personality. The boy I have now is a huge snuggler but I remember my first hedgehog and then my girl Stella were always on the run! I can remember having Stella in a snuggle sack on the way to the vet once in the middle of the day and she was rearing to get out and explore! Quinton's favorite place is in my hand splatted out or up against my chest. Even if your hedgehog is not a snuggler, he may be very explorative or have other fun favorite activities that you can do together. I can not get Quinton to explore for the life of me...we hardly do playtime because he always just snuggles into my foot or whatever body part he can.
Just keep handling him and if it helps use a shirt or snuggle sack to hold him in so he feels more comfortable. As time goes on you will get to know him and what he prefers. Either way you can still have fun bonding with him. And definitely pay attention to the time of day- I usually snuggle with Quinn in the evening or early morning. A routine is best.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

zamxonk said:


> clean his poopy food


*facepalm* clearly I meant poopy BOOTS, not poopy food. Poopy food would go in the trash!


----------



## kvbabelaws (Aug 21, 2013)

When i tried to cuddle with my second hedgehog after getting her she would run everywhere too. we ended up putting her in a beanie, and she would somewhat stay still in my lap while in a beanie.


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

I've heard alot will with time...our breeder said not to judge anything for @a month and to keep up daily handling treats playtime ect...ours was a smuggler from day one...but quilling turns him into a "hufflepuff"


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

Snuggler...haha, not smuggling that I know of!!


----------



## Kimaya (Feb 10, 2013)

Our little guy is a huge snuggle bug. But it took him about a week or so to feel comfortable to sleep in my hands/belly/chest. And now, that's his favorite thing to do is sleep on my belly/chest.


----------



## pokipoki (Apr 3, 2015)

*Absolutely*

My hedgie started sleeping in my hand within the first 20 minutes of me getting him. He was really tame and socialized already. I only need to put my hand in his dwelling for him to climb up into my hand voluntarily.


----------



## Spikeys mom (Apr 7, 2015)

My Spike loves to snuggle. I found when I first got him, I got a couple of baby/receiving blankets that I designated as "his". He got to know they were his, and i would always take him out and put him in the blanket. He'd relax as soon as he was in his "blankie". Lol. I think that helped him associate me with being a safe, comfortable place to be. 
He was on my lap one evening, and all of a sudden started making the most awful noise I had ever heard! Thinking he was hurting or something, I immediately panicked and lifted the edge of the blanket. He was sound asleep, but balled up, huffing and twitching...I started talking to him, and stroking him, and the noise stopped...poor little guy was having a bad dream!! I picked him up and put him up close against my chest and kept talking to him and stroking him...right away he relaxed, snuggled in tight to my neck/shoulder and went back to sleep. He was scared, but has learned that I am a safe place for him to be! ?


----------



## robles (May 12, 2015)

Which is partially a comfort-thing, yet definitely a personality-thing. Several hedgehogs tend to be at risk from snuggling, while some are usually complete adventurers. You can attempt calming someplace encapsulated as well as safe, and see if hedgehog will certainly climb-explore the great Install Individual since the adventurer's variation connected with snuggling.


----------

